# Have I put myself at risk of toxoplasmosis?



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi

Having a touch of a panic, (nothing new there).  DH has been trying to be helpful since I got pregnant, unfortunately he is not as vigilant as me, and has been forgetting to wash the veggies, ie mushrooms, green beans, baby sweetcorn, he does wash the potatoes and carrots.  Does the cooking process kill the toxoplasmosis bacteria?, also he has taken over the washing up, and is not always vigilant with wiping the surfaces down(sometimes wonder if he still thinks he is a student)he does say he wipes the surfaces before preparing the next meal.  Are my babies at risk of toxoplasmosis?

TQ.xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

although your DH isn't as perfect as you at cleaning   he is making a good effort. It is more of a risk if you were dealing with cat litter of an infected cat rather than fruit and veg that are probably pre-washed and then as you say, cooked.

Take a deep breath and relax  

Take care x


----------

